# .45-70 Pistol



## dadsbuckshot (May 22, 2009)

Anyone have one??

I know a .45-70 revolver was made a few years ago, and I would like to find one...


----------



## olchevy (May 22, 2009)

my family has one that was made back long ago in the late 1800's and no its not for sell 

The ones you are talking about are made by Magnum Research its there B.F.R line of revolvers which stands for Big.------.Revolver. look at impactguns.com they sell them!
Hope this helps


----------



## holton27596 (May 22, 2009)

According to thier literature it stands for biggest, finest, revolver. honestly.


----------



## dixieoffroad86 (May 22, 2009)

pawnshop in dawsonville usually keeps them instock. i believe the cumming one does as well. dawsons may not be a 45-70 but i know it is a magnum research BFR and i agree with ol chevy when you look at that thing it is a BIG F***** Revolver


----------



## contender* (May 22, 2009)

I've got one in a Thompson Contender, love it!!!


----------



## seaweaver (May 23, 2009)

What loads are used?
cw


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 23, 2009)

Its biggest Finest revolver


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 24, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> What loads are used?
> cw



Garret 420's...

http://www.garrettcartridges.com/products.asp


Ron


----------



## seaweaver (May 24, 2009)

sooo about anything under 8k cup that you would set loose in a Marlin. I think I would try one, but I think I  can safely say ....it's not for me!

cw


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 24, 2009)

i heard of one at a range years ago. they used to call it the "idiot gun", because everyone who shot it for the first time ended bleeding from their forehead.


----------



## shortround1 (May 24, 2009)

308-MIKE said:


> i heard of one at a range years ago. they used to call it the "idiot gun", because everyone who shot it for the first time ended bleeding from their forehead.


while i quit handgun hunting years ago (ruger blackhawk .44 mag. 300 grain winchester silver tips). i think that cannon would be fun to see my friends shoot!


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 25, 2009)

To each his / her / it's own...  Far be it for me to tell a person what to fill their hands with...  

Ron


----------



## Bruz (May 25, 2009)

Held one. Shot one. Don't think I'll ever feel the need to do it again.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 7, 2009)

The BFR in 45/70 is a good gun. Not for me but still a good one. Go ahead and get a 45/70 derringer for back up. For me a nice big revolver for hunting would be a 460 s&w.
To each his own just hold on tight and make sure theres nothing flamable in front of you.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 7, 2009)

You'll need a crash helmet and a seat belt for it . Scott


----------



## j870sm (Jun 26, 2009)

Shot one a couple of years ago and it is a handful to say the least.  It is a fine piece though.  I have shot contenders in 45/70 and these are sweet.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 26, 2009)

Just buy my S&W460 I have for sale.


----------



## 500 S&W (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a BFR in 444 magnum and a 500 S&W. I love to shoot them both. 

It's also allot of fun when I go to the range and watch people stare at them when I pull them out and when they decline my offer to shoot it!

Sean

P.S. The bear in my avatar was taken with the BFR>


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Jul 16, 2009)

I would love to shoot one.... Id probally end up with a bleeding forehead..... But i would love it


----------



## Cattail (Jul 16, 2009)

*45-70 Pistol*

Try one in a T/C  14" Contender Bull Barrel with Break
It's a blast to shoot factory & reloads give you the versitility of Plinking loads to shoot all day OR  Stop the Monster loads you only want to use once or twice a day, they sure wake you up.
What a Blast  




Jim


----------



## luv2drum (Jul 17, 2009)

Just call me chicken!!! Man that's a lot of gun.


----------



## Dennis67 (Jul 24, 2009)

I got a thompson 45-70 10''. I had to send it back to the company to have muzzle brake installed. Helped alot they are a sweet gun. I also got a mag research 45-70 revolver also Love it.Killed deer with both they are real fun.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 26, 2009)

contender* said:


> I've got one in a Thompson Contender, love it!!!


i bet u are constantly repairing your stool!


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 26, 2009)

45/70 handgun is a handful.  I have 3 rifles and I love them.  The 45/70 is one of the greatest cal. of all time.  I am thinking of getting a TC 14 inch barrel and trying it just for fun.


----------



## Blacksmith (Sep 17, 2009)

*45-70 for sale*

I just posted my Magnum research .45/70 for sale, take a look if you still want one. By the way its a 5 shot stainless revolver and it's very pleasant to shoot.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 17, 2009)

Blacksmith said:


> I just posted my Magnum research .45/70 for sale, take a look if you still want one. By the way its a 5 shot stainless revolver and it's very pleasant to shoot.



pm sent


----------



## buffalohunter (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a 17 in encore barrel I shoot as a handgun, shoot a 400 gr cast bullet 1250 to 1300 feet per second. It doesn,t have alot of recoil and is very accurate for the caliber. I know that it will do a good job deer and wild hogs.

buffalohunter


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 3, 2009)

One of my hunting partners uses a contender in .45/70. Hits fairly hard on both ends.


----------



## ga41 (Oct 14, 2009)

i have a 12" Bulberry 1" diameter barrel in 45-70..it's a real treat to shoot, not as bad as you might think


----------



## akman47 (Oct 14, 2009)

the "big fine revolver" was and is made by the israeli's at imi, great guns, shot the 45/70, the 30/30, and the 500. all were pleasant and will make you stand at attention.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 23, 2009)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Anyone have one??
> 
> I know a .45-70 revolver was made a few years ago, and I would like to find one...



Tucker Gun had a couple a while back...

Prolly still there. Skeerreedd me just lookin'
at that monster..


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for all replys.

I was able to buy one from a GON member not too long ago.

Looking to get my first game with it this season.

Happy Hunting...


----------



## The Terminator (Oct 26, 2009)

I really wanted one.  However, since getting the 500 magnum, I think that I will stick with it.  The 45/70 GS is my all time favorite rifle, I keep one of those around.   If you want one, go for it.  The biggest problem is finding a powder with a good burn rate in the short barrel, and keeping the pressures low at the same time.  

That is why I like the 500 a little better for a handgun length barrel.  Good luck.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 9, 2010)

*45-70 in contender*

As the  log in name say's  I shoot a Contender 14 inch Fox Ridge compensated in 45-70 and love it. Put a good red dot and anything 100 yds. or closer is down for the count. Found that Rem. factory 300 grain will shoot a 1 .5 inch group at 100 yards if I do my part.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 11, 2010)

WOO HOO...  

Love me some RECOIL!!!


----------



## scoggins (Apr 25, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> anyone have one??
> 
> I know a .45-70 revolver was made a few years ago, and i would like to find one...



why????


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 25, 2010)

scoggins said:


> why????



Because I enjoy knowing I have a firearm that is a all in one package. If I want to hunt deer with my BFR it will do it. If I want to hunt hogs or bear - it will do it..... If I want to take it elk hunting or moose hunting - well guess what it will do it. This list could go on and on.......

Now your probably saying a 500 S&W will do it too and your correct as will many other calibers. BUT I wanted a BFR .45-70, and I bought one. It it a very nice, high quality firearm, that I enjoy hunting with.

So if that is not your cup of tea, then thats cool. We all have different wants, likes and interests - thats what makes us individuals.

Thanks for inquiring....... Happy Hunting


----------



## scoggins (Apr 25, 2010)

Everybody to their own kicks
I agree

but I have sent a couple of 45/70 rounds down range with a NEF and it aint for me I couldn't imagine the same recoil and shock out of a pistol. 

Happy hunting to you too.
and remember....

"you'll put your eye out...." lol 
that may put more than an eye out but have fun with it.


----------



## contender* (Apr 26, 2010)

IMO the recoil from a 45-70 rifle is quite a bit worse than from a pistol, not sure why, just my experience.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 28, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Because I enjoy knowing I have a firearm that is a all in one package. If I want to hunt deer with my BFR it will do it. If I want to hunt hogs or bear - it will do it..... If I want to take it elk hunting or moose hunting - well guess what it will do it. This list could go on and on.......
> 
> Now your probably saying a 500 S&W will do it too and your correct as will many other calibers. BUT I wanted a BFR .45-70, and I bought one. It it a very nice, high quality firearm, that I enjoy hunting with.
> 
> ...



Well said...

Who needs more coffee???

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## bfr4570 (May 31, 2010)

The 45-70 is just a big push. Not much to it at all. Iv got a light weight 44 mag that kicks harder. Its fun to watch people when you load it. As far as hutting my BFR very accurate to 100 yds after that it falls off fast. Will anchor a deer like you hit it with a truck. Hey if that is what you want go for it. No fear takes all the fun out of it


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 1, 2010)

*got the Contender 12" pistol and enjoy it.*

I just have started shooting it but it's not the monster folks say it is with lighter loads [300 grain bullets]. It has monster capability though when you start to feed it more powder or bullet weight.
I cut the "muzzle tamer" off of mine, I don't like them at all and would not shoot a rifle or pistol if it were necessary to have one on a certain caliber/gun.
Mine is now a 12.5" after the muzzle tamer circumcision.


----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2010)

Every man has to know his limitations......that round in a pistol would certainly exceed mine!!!!


----------



## olchevy (Jun 10, 2010)

I conceal carry one of these every day...they dont kick much, my moon clip for reloading looks like a Folgers coffee can on my belt .....lol....Can you imagine someone trying to C.C. one of those....ROFL.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it really that big a deal? Wasn't the 45/70 cartridge a 45 cal bullet pushed by 70 grains of BP? Walker revolvers would hold 60 grains. I would think the recoil would not be near as much as a 44 mag or 500S&W.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 11, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Is it really that big a deal? Wasn't the 45/70 cartridge a 45 cal bullet pushed by 70 grains of BP? Walker revolvers would hold 60 grains. I would think the recoil would not be near as much as a 44 mag or 500S&W.



Yup.

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------

